# Umm.....



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

PLEASE do not take this as a smarta** kinda question I REALLY do not mean it that way.
I was wondering why folks who do not believe in the Bible,God,Religion,etc etc spend do much time in this part of the forum?
I do believe and that's why I come here but I think if I didn't I wouldn't care enough about it to even waste my time discussing it.
Seriously not being rude just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't believe the bible is the word of God and it's not.
But I have very strong spiritual beliefs that do not violate the existence of God, but they are far from Christian beliefs.
Look at the title of the forum.
Maybe you're ethnocentric and can't understand that there are other world views and people - yes! - people are actually entitled to have them even if they don't accord with yours.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I did not mean people who believe in different spiritual beliefs I mean people who do not believe in any type of religion or spirituality at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe they need a place to discuss their beliefs in order to work through their own thoughts. It's healthy.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> Maybe they need a place to discuss their beliefs in order to work through their own thoughts. It's healthy.


I think this is true for me. And I'm interested in different topics.

I consider myself an agnostic, or perhaps a "deist" -- that there was a "greater power" or design to the universe that began aeons ago that then left us to our own devices. Iam curious about the question of Free Will in re: God, our biological desitny, etc.

I'm interested in a number of topics. I look in all the forums. I actually tend to spend more time in these other forums to discuss/debate... I hate to argue and don't really mean to. Also "That's Life" etc. where controversial issues can be discussed.

D


----------



## Andy (Aug 9, 2005)

> I was wondering why folks who do not believe in the Bible,God,Religion,etc etc spend do much time in this part of the forum?


Maybe they're subconciously searching for a religion that makes some sort of sense to them?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the title of this forum is spirituality, not neo rightwing facist sexist extremist hypocritical bullcrud christianity. though, if you are a neo rightwing facist sexist extremist hypocritical bullcrud christian, you are more then welcome to post your thoughts in here, just dont expect everyone who is spiritual to swallow the loads of crud that you chose to spew. 

that being said, just to be clear on my own beliefs, i am quite the spiritualist. in fact, im probably more spiritual then any bible basher. im a pagan and i stand strong in my roots, the beliefs of my ancestors. they believed the universe to be our creator, the earth, our mother, the sky, our father. Papa (mother earth) Wakea (father sky). its the same with pretty much every single old belief system before the time of christian absolutism (which really isnt that old). im a mixed breed, i have hawaiian, native american, and norse blood in me. my ancestors had different dieties to represent different things. but thats all they were "representations" of the factual entity. Pele, the goddess of fire, obviously represents fire, lava, birth and change. she represents life in its most extreme, birth that springs from destruction. Kamapua'a is the pig god, diety of the forest. in all the old religions there were representations of the land, sea, plants, animals. and we gave thanks to them and to the creator. its about the cycle of life.. not an obsession of what comes after which we can never even hope to guess. i would rather know and have proof before i jump head first into something. and the way the old religions are set up, its all right in front of you. you know it is because you can see it and touch it and taste it. its REAL. not a story made up to scare you into believing. and the old ways are coming back with a force. we now have what is called the Gaia Hypothesis that is working to prove that the earth is really a living organism. i would believe that before i believed that the earth doesnt matter and is just here for humans to use.. which is what is said in the bible.


----------

